# 2011 Chevy Cruze RS



## baby brother (Feb 21, 2011)

Hi, I am new to all of this. I had a question about my new Cruze. I have had the Cruze for four days now. I am not happy with the the way the transmission shifts. I noticed in other forums there have been transmission issues. Where can I find out exactly if my car is included in any of this?


----------

